# Standing firm against the Postmodern tide: the English language



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 22, 2006)

How do we preach a clear gospel when our language is become so scattered by subcultural dialects, deceptive and butchered by modern trends and modern heretics? Is there any hope for the English language to survive? Or should we prepare for the next evolution of the dominant language?

[Edited on 1-23-2006 by puritansailor]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 22, 2006)

depends on what you mean by survive. As you know, language changes. One of the beuaties of the KJV, for instance, is that it stabilized the Anglish language. The fact that language does change ought not bother us exceedingly. However, you are correct to be alarmed at the postmodern attack on language. Here are my thoughts:

1) The rules of grammar imply the existence of God. The rules of grammar are abstract entities. If someone denies grammar, then...

2) Engage in reductios: If someone tries to pull a Nietszchean stunt and say "to hades with grammar," then make his comment to say whatever you want it to. Interestingly enough, next to you are in the RTS library look at the cover of Bahnsne's Philosophy of Christianity series. It has a sword on it and a banner over the sword saying, "Reductio." I just thought that was pretty cool.

More later after I do Hebrew.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 22, 2006)

Also, to ward off the inevitable "federal vision whipping boy," I would like to point out that Pastor Wilson has some of the more devastating critiques of postmodernism on the web (I hope I don't get the BAN-zi chop for that). I have learned more about critiquing postmodernism from him than from any other. Check out his archives at his blog. This is some good stuff. This borders on Al Mohler quality.

His annihilation of Brian McLaren bordered on overkill it was so good and thorough.


----------

